
You've got 99 Problems but IMAP Shouldn't be One - sjsjsj
http://blog.context.io/2011/12/youve-got-99-problems-but-imap-shouldnt-be-one/
======
dirkdk
hey. And the fact that different IMAP implementations exist hasn't even been
addressed. Like Gmail's handling of deleting alias archiving. Time for new
protocols, IMAP goes back all the way to the 80's (!)

